# Heads Up Smira!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Team Infidel isn't scary at all...you want to know what is scary?

THIS:










I don't know how long it will take to reach you brother....but me thinks it will be well worth the weight (there is a humi pak in there as well....so they should be in good repair once received).


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Uh oh, What have i been missing ??


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy shit! He is alive!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

hahahahaha ! I miss this place.


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Holy $hit how big is that thing? Dude, I said a spray bottle would be good. That's a $hit ton of spray bottles. Boy, I hope ShortFuse has already lobbed one over the fence so we can have first strike capability. You do remember the cold war, don't you? Well, the thing about the Cold War (if you don't remember) that kept us all alive was MAD...mutually assured destruction. The ruskies knew that if they pushed their button, we'd push ours and we'd all be dead...you might have just pushed our button...

I'll keep an eye out for it!

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Team Infidel isn't scary at all...you want to know what is scary?
> 
> THIS:
> 
> ...


Umm.. did I miss a message? Have I been banned for _alleged_ ass crack?? :kicknuts:I want to play too...out:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hop on in Shawn! The package I am sending weighs about 8 pounds...LMAO It is launching today! 

Kevin Smira
T6 Texan Team
COB Speicher
APO AE 09393


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0176 5717 85

:target:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Hop on in Shawn! The package I am sending weighs about 8 pounds...LMAO It is launching today!
> 
> Kevin Smira
> T6 Texan Team
> ...


Thank Kipp...for all I've done for you over the years of our friendship, you go and through my address out there like this? Sure, someone can go get it if they click, but goodness, why don't you make it be the first item that comes up on google search...jeez...

Oh, and Shawn, are you sure it was _alleged_ ass crack?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Ahhhhh yes! I see we are starting August off on the right foot. That's one big ass box Kipp. Can't wait to see what's in it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smirak said:


> Thank Kipp...for all I've done for you over the years of our friendship, you go and through my address out there like this? Sure, someone can go get it if they click, but goodness, why don't you make it be the first item that comes up on google search...jeez...
> 
> Oh, and Shawn, are you sure it was _alleged_ ass crack?


Absolutely, unequivocally, irrefuteably, undeniably, unsustained, non proven TOTALLY "_alleged_".

They want ASS CRACK, they just might get ASS CRACK, but like Jack Nichoslon said in that war movie*..."You want the truth, YOU can't handle the truth!"*


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Absolutely, unequivocally, irrefuteably, undeniably, unsustained, non proven TOTALLY "_alleged_".
> 
> They want ASS CRACK, they just might get ASS CRACK, but like Jack Nichoslon said in that war movie*..."You want the truth, YOU can't handle the truth!"*


Shawn, I'll be totally honest with you. I can't handle your ass crack, but I did order the code red.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

smirak said:


> Thank Kipp...for all I've done for you over the years of our friendship, you go and through my address out there like this? Sure, someone can go get it if they click, but goodness, why don't you make it be the first item that comes up on google search...jeez...
> 
> Oh, and Shawn, are you sure it was _alleged_ ass crack?


You be the judge for yourself Kevin. So far everyone has sided on the ass crack side except Shawn.......


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

smirak said:


> Shawn, I'll be totally honest with you. I can't handle your ass crack, but I did order the code red.


LOL & ROTFLMAO! Touche`


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I'm gonna side with Shawn on this. That's not ass crack, it's back cleavage, although I'm not sure that's any better...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> I'm gonna side with Shawn on this. That's not ass crack, it's back cleavage, although I'm not sure that's any better...


Matt - I hereby pronounce you one of the WISEST men on Puff - and apparently one of the few who dont need GLASSES! And yes, it may not be any better but at least "they" could call it what it is: 
(spinal indentation belly fat overflow - or SIBFO for short)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> They want ASS CRACK, they just might get ASS CRACK, but like Jack Nichoslon said in that war movie..."You want the truth, YOU can't handle the truth!"


*Did you just refer to your ass crack as "The Truth"?

Guys, Shawn just nicknamed his own ass crack!* :shock:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Holy Preparation H, Cap'n....are you planning to destroy the entire APO?!!!!

why the Hell didn't I think of that?:doh:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Holy Preparation H, Cap'n....are you planning to destroy the entire APO?!!!!
> 
> why the Hell didn't I think of that?:doh:


Screw you Pete...don't you go getting any ideas now. I think I might be able to handle one 8lber, but if you throw your name in there too, we'll have to evac to Baghdad...I've actually got better living conditions here than I would there, so please keep your box to yourself


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wow... I would say Kipp has completely lost it, but I think we all know he never really had it to begin with. :wink:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Did you just refer to your ass crack as "The Truth"? *
> 
> *Guys, Shawn just nicknamed his own ass crack!* :shock:


Ninja need glasses :nerd:- Ninja need English lessons :kev: - Ninja need to learn how to read :ban:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

max gas said:


> You be the judge for yourself Kevin. So far everyone has sided on the ass crack side except Shawn.......


I remember that pic now...I was just a young puffer when these were posted. I've looked and looked, but I just can't seem to understand. I thought Shawn was male...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

:lalala::mod: :mod: :mod: :mod: :mod:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ninja need glasses :nerd:- Ninja need English lessons :kev: - Ninja need to learn how to read :ban:


Ninja speaks Hebrew? :hmm: :dunno:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> I'm gonna side with Shawn on this. That's not ass crack, it's back cleavage, although I'm not sure that's any better...


I too have to agree - this is some form of hairy back crease...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ken - you are too freakin funny... and too anal-ytical! I litterally laughed out loud on that!!


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

FWTX said:


> I too have to agree - this is some form of hairy back crease...


Shawn may have laughed out loud, but I just threw up on my computer...thanks alot...I've got to get a new computer now.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smirak said:


> Shawn may have laughed out loud, but I just threw up on my computer...thanks alot...I've got to get a new computer now.


Maybe Shawn can send you a spray bottle, some KL and a new computer (since it is partially his fault). Also :anal-ytical"? LMAO


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Note to self... Do not come back into this thread until at least page 3 in hopes of never seeing that photo again...


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok, as some of you know, i work at a computer company. Well this job has it perks, and i have access to forensic image enhancement software ( fancy stuff they use on CSI). I ran the alleged butt crack photo though it with the "Ultra Butt Crack Enhancement Setting". This was the result.










hopefully we can put this to rest now.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

simplechords said:


> Ok, as some of you know, i work at a computer company. Well this job has it perks, and i have access to forensic image enhancement software ( fancy stuff they use on CSI). I ran the alleged butt crack photo though it with the "Ultra Butt Crack Enhancement Setting". This was the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*PLEASE! YES!! "hopefully we can put this to rest now"!! :hand: :drama: :yell: :mad2: :director: :tsk: :ban:*


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

:llama::grouphug:











Oldmso54 said:


> *PLEASE! YES!! "hopefully we can put this to rest now"!! :hand: :drama: :yell: :mad2: :director: :tsk: :ban:*


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

LMAO.

Henceforth, I shall be sure that I never post another picture on the web because God knows it might end up here.

However, I have to weigh in... that's definitely some type of butt cleavage.

Now I have to go wash out my eyes... with soap or acid... or something.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Henceforth, I shall be sure that I never post another picture on the web because God knows it might end up here.
> 
> ...


Hey Neal - you talkin` 'bout me or the llama? Cause depending on your answer I may have to call my cousin in NY - or even worse = PETE!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Neal - you talkin` 'bout me or the llama? Cause depending on your answer I may have to call my cousin in NY - or even worse = PETE!


Oh damn. Definitely the llama. However, if you want to call your cousin in NY, that would be okay... 'cause I'm in a different Manhattan.

However... definitely don't call PETE! Sheesh. This isn't a war... yet... right?


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

simplechords said:


>


....(stores this on computer hard drive to be used later)....


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Shawn.. Sorry to disagree with you, but thats definitely ass crack right there. I see no way to disprove of this statement, as we have seen photo evidence


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Neal - you talkin` 'bout me or the llama? Cause depending on your answer I may have to call my cousin in NY - or even worse = PETE!


did someone call?...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

No, but your bell's about to ring...

9405 5036 9930 0177 7765 85


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No, but your bell's about to ring...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0177 7765 85


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No, but your bell's about to ring...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0177 7765 85


Why, I do declare....I believe I'm about to be bombed by a Squid...how terrifying










"oh please, Mr Scary Squid, please don't hurt my mailbox":biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No, but your bell's about to ring...
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0177 7765 85


Hey Derek - throw us a pic of yourself so we can see the real you before the explosions deystroy your place... :target:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey Derek - throw us a pic of yourself so we can see the real you before the explosions deystroy your place... :target:


Mug shot from a few years ago... Best I could do on short notice.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey I think I saw you in a Jason Statham movie - weren't you one of the guys he beat like a red headed stepchild.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey I think I saw you in a Jason Statham movie - weren't you one of the guys he beat like a red headed stepchild.


No, I'm the assassin who killed his partner.


----------

